# Texas tax/wholesale info



## sset1989 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey guys, Does anyone know a link I can get accurate information on wholesale/sales tax processes for TEXAS? Im seeing companies buy tees wholesale (not paying tax) and then selling the tees without charging sales tax, unless in there state. Just trying to clear this up and can't find the information on the web yet.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is the link: Texas Online Tax Registration Application

Any in-person sales within the state, or shipped to a TX address gets charged sales tax. Any sales shipped outside of TX is not subject to sales tax.


----------



## sset1989 (Aug 19, 2015)

that is great. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

If you are just starting out then do not apply for the Texas Resale certificate online. Locate and go to an actual office and apply there.

The reason is all online applications are setup to where you have to file quarterly regardless if you have any sales or not.

In office applicants can state they are starting as a hobby business and get annual (once a year) filing requirements.


----------



## sset1989 (Aug 19, 2015)

That is great. Thanks for letting me know. Do you happen to know what kind of office I should look the info up for? Small town here. I'm guessing a tax office?..


----------



## ScottEvil (Apr 20, 2015)

Where in Texas are you? Buda here


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

sset1989 said:


> That is great. Thanks for letting me know. Do you happen to know what kind of office I should look the info up for? Small town here. I'm guessing a tax office?..


At the very end of the first paragraph there is a link to find local field offices.... good luck



Sales Tax and Your New Business


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

sset1989 said:


> That is great. Thanks for letting me know. Do you happen to know what kind of office I should look the info up for? Small town here. I'm guessing a tax office?..


Filing Sales Tax once a quarter is not a big deal. It's all done electronically, takes about 5 minutes, and you're only actually paying when you have taxable sales.

The problem with filing once a year (as far as I'm concerned) is if sales are big; it's harder to write that one time payment then in quarterly payments. 

Disclaimer: Sure, it's money you've already collected from your customers and you're only passing it up the line to the gov't, but for some folks, they might spend it without realizing it.

The only downside to filing quarterly, is that you have to do it 4 times a year rather than 1. It's up to you, but thought I'd give you my POV.

Good luck!


----------



## sset1989 (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Really appreciate the advice and links! I may stick with quarterly to split up cost. I'll give it a thought and make a decision Monday. Thanks again everyone! -Sarah


----------



## sset1989 (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm located in Houston area


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

STPG Press said:


> The only downside to filing quarterly, is that you have to do it 4 times a year rather than 1. It's up to you, but thought I'd give you my POV.
> 
> Good luck!


And here in Texas it is $50.00 every-time you late file so if you are a small startup the less times you have to file a year, the less you are likely to accidentally miss a filing deadline.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Preston said:


> And here in Texas it is $50.00 every-time you late file so if you are a small startup the less times you have to file a year, the less you are likely to accidentally miss a filing deadline.


Ouch! and that hurts! especially if you didn't have any or very little taxable sales (in state) in that quarter!!! Happened to me when I first started. I open a separate savings in my business account and every sale transfer the sales tax there and leave it alone. I file once a year now...it's easier to remember January 20th than every freakin quarter (


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

lmcawards said:


> Ouch! and that hurts! especially if you didn't have any or very little taxable sales (in state) in that quarter!!! Happened to me when I first started. I open a separate savings in my business account and every sale transfer the sales tax there and leave it alone. I file once a year now...it's easier to remember January 20th than every freakin quarter (


The learning curve is a pretty steep one.  But seriously; how hard is it to put a reminder in your calendar...and the state actually sends you a notice in email about a week before it's due. 

But either way; it's all about personal preference.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

STPG Press said:


> But seriously; how hard is it to put a reminder in your calendar...and the state actually sends you a notice in email about a week before it's due.


It's not hard, actually had a reminder on my calendar but what wasn't on the calendar was an illness at the time to file, Murphy strikes......but I guess nothing ever get's by you does it? My point was the $50 dollar fine hurts as it represents $600 of sales you have to pay even if you had no taxable sales.....



STPG Press said:


> "The problem with filing once a year (as far as I'm concerned) is if sales are big; it's harder to write that one time payment then in quarterly payments."



But Seriously;
How is it so much harder to write one check verses four? At least this way if you missed the deadline you only get ONE fine....not a chance of 4 per year 
Though filing your taxes on time, delivering your product, paying your employees (and yourself) are all things that are very important and should not be forgotten!!!
Senior moments are not an excuse though I reserve the right to claim one anyway )


----------

